# SING Blu-ray/DVD Release + ALL NEW MINI-MOVIE SNEAK PEAK – Available 3/21



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> ILLUMINATION’S ANIMATED EVENT FILM COMES HOME WITH A SPECIAL EDITION FEATURING THREE MINI MOVIES, MUSIC AND MORE
> 
> *SING
> 
> ...


----------

